# 3g cards prices in bangkok



## canadianinchina (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi,
I am a Canadian living in China and go to Bangkok 2 or 3 times a year for a weeks vacation with my g/f! We both have the iPhone 4 and want to buy a 3G card to use in Bangkok while we are on vacation. But we do not want to have to buy a new 3G card every time we go! 
Can someone suggest a pay as you go card that will not expire for at least a year and can just buy more time on each time we go to vacation in Bangkok???
Thanks in advance,
Danny in China


----------



## lizziebkk (Jun 24, 2011)

do you mean a SIM card for your phone? Bangkok isn't fully 3G and if you want to use the internet you will have to purchase a data plan too. 

check out TRUE, DTAC Happy and AIS 12 call for info


----------



## canadianinchina (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I am asking about a 3G sim card for our phones!
Thanks for the reply
Daniel


----------



## lizziebkk (Jun 24, 2011)

canadianinchina said:


> Yes, I am asking about a 3G sim card for our phones!
> Thanks for the reply
> Daniel



You can get SIM cards but you may not be able to get 3G, the all say they have it but its pretty spotty around Bangkok and Thailand in general is waaay behind when it comes to adopting 3G. In the US, its already 4G!

Not sure about extending them, it may depend on the provider. Your best bet is to deal direct with one of the big 3 12call, dtac happy and True when you get here


----------

